# This would make a pretty nice bot



## CH0PSV1LLE (Mar 22, 2011)

found this like the other day and it got my head gears turning....... http://coloradok5.com/forums/picture.php?albumid=4&pictureid=234..... of course it needs to be "churched up" but pretty cool none the less.


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

Kinda unique! I have seen one made from the back of a S10 blazer before but not with the side doors or the second set of "back doors" in the front...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

My uncle has a similar one made out of a Toyota.


----------



## CH0PSV1LLE (Mar 22, 2011)

Im wondering how safe it would be to have a person or few riding in the back for defense. I think it would be pretty easy for people to jump on it and maybe pillage supplies if not guarded.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

CH0PSV1LLE said:


> Im wondering how safe it would be to have a person or few riding in the back for defense. I think it would be pretty easy for people to jump on it and maybe pillage supplies if not guarded.


I saw that in Mad Max so it's highly likely.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Might as well get rid of the front windows on it before the forst gravel road does it for you but other than that it looks awesome think I may engage my cousins to throw one together like that for me as a camping trailer. Could leave it packed year round as a BOT/Camping trailer.


----------

